# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Silverlight with MVC - Getting started

## Bill Crawley

HI All,

I'm using VS2010. I have created a Silverlight project and selected to use the MVC Framework. I also selected to create a test project. The Solution also generated TestPage.aspx and TestPage.html in the route.

I have added a data model and added a reference to this in my HomeController.cs Of the main project. How can I set my Index.aspx page in the Views\Home directory as the start up. simply right clicking and setting as startup isn't good enough as I get a 404 error.

----------


## MattP

Here's a pretty good article by Tim Heuer on the subject.

http://timheuer.com/blog/archive/200...spnet-mvc.aspx

If you've got an existing MVC implementation in place and you want to change out Silverlight for the View I can see you doing this.

If you're starting from scratch I'd suggest taking a serious look into MVVM.  I've written a couple of posts here: www. vb dot net forums. com/mv/44126-mvvm-implementation-discussion.html (Real classy blanking out that as a postable link) with the implementation that I'm currently using.  Hopefully you'll be able to use some of it.

----------

